# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] سيتي ستارز

## ميمة اسلام

اهم المشاريع في مصر  دة بقي لزيزو عشان يعرف ان فية مشاريع كتير عملاقة في مصر بس احنا لسة عايزين اكتر واكتر يارب يعجبكم ودة المعلومات والصور الخاصة بية يارب تعجبكم 
مشروع «سيتي ستارز» بالقاهرة يعد من اكبر المشروعات السياحية في مصر، يقع في حي مصر الجديدة على بعد 10 دقائق من مطار القاهرة الدولي ، ويقام المشروع على مساحة 115 الف متر مربع، ويعتبر اكبر مجمع تجاري سياحي ترفيهي في الشرق الاوسط واوروبا، حيث يضم بداخله 5 مشروعات مختلفة تشمل فنادق عالمية منها فندق انتركونتيننتال هليوبوليس وهوليداي إن هليوبوليس ومركز طبي وابراج ادارية الى جانب اكبر مركز تجاري ترفيهي في الشرق الاوسط واوروبا حيث يضم 550 محلا تجاريا تقدم اشهر الماركات العالمية والمحلية الى جانب 16 دار عرض سينمائي ومدينة ملاه ومركز بولينج ومطاعم عالمية ومكان لانتظار السيارات يسع 6000 سيارة 







[IMG]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

وفي اقرب فرصة حنزل بقيت الصور للتحفة المعمارية دة

----------


## malkro7y

عايزة الحق يا ميمه هو من جوه فعلا تحفه بصرف النظر عن المغالاة البشعه في اسعاره لكن تصميمه من بره مش عاجبني قوي كان ممكن يكون احسن من كده 

جوله جديده رائعه من جولاتك المكوكيه حول العالم  :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع والصور الجميله الى بتجيبهالنا بس انتى مافهمتيش قصدى انا اقصد ان ليه ميكونش فيه مبانى من كده كتير وليه المهندسين المصريين مش بيبتكرو كده فى المبانى والحاجات دى ياري لان دى واجهه لمصر كلها 
يعنى سيتى ستارز شركه مش مصريه الى قامت بتصميمه وقامت بالعمل عليه 

الى انا اقصده ان ياريت يبقى لكل حاجه شكل جمالى الناس كلها تنبهر لما تشوفه فعلا سيتى ستارز غايه فى الجمال والروعه والتصميم لان تصميمه كمان على شكل 3 اهرامات بجد شكله تحفه جدا وتقسيمه كمان زى الفل 

لكن تنزلى لبعض مثلا المصالح الحكوميه ولا حاجه تلاقى مبانى تقليديه جدا شكلها بصراحه يسد النفس 
يمكن تانى مبنى شكله مقبول كمان من بره مبنى وزاره الخارجيه شكلو حلو بردو وبيعجبنى 

فى انتظار المزيد ياميمه تسلم ايدك 

صحيح سيتى ستارز فى حى مدينه نصــر مش مصر الجديده  :y:  

شكرا ياميمه على تواجدك ومجهودك 
مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى  :f: 

معلش فيه صور ماطلعتش اهم كلهم تانى ياميمه علشان خاط الناس تشوف الصور كلها

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا ميمة..
مع إني ساكن في القاهرة.. بس مخدتش بالي منه .  

أنا بشكرك على الموضوع .

----------


## مظلوووم

الحقيقى انا زرته وحقيقى روعه بس منظره بالليل اجمل
هههههههههه والبركه فى زيزو الجامد  :;):   :y: 
صور جميله يا ميمه وتسلم ايدك عليها  :: 
وياريت اى حد عنده صور لمعالم مصر يحطها
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## saladino

*شكرا على الموضوع المتكامل ياميمة

فى انتظار الجديد*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

دة بقيت الصور ولو اني مش عرفة لية مبترداش تطلع معي سليمة اتمني ان حد يحاول يظبطها

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> عايزة الحق يا ميمه هو من جوه فعلا تحفه بصرف النظر عن المغالاة البشعه في اسعاره لكن تصميمه من بره مش عاجبني قوي كان ممكن يكون احسن من كده 
> 
> جوله جديده رائعه من جولاتك المكوكيه حول العالم


مرسية اوي علي مرورك وردك  
تصميمة الداخلي فعلا تحفة بصرف النظر عن الاسعار المجنونة فية 
وانا نفسي انزل بقيت الصور اللي عندي مش عرفة مش عايزة تنزل بالعناد  :notme:

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[QUOTE=zizo_ya_zizo][CENTER]تسلم ايدك على الموضوع والصور الجميله الى بتجيبهالنا بس انتى مافهمتيش قصدى انا اقصد ان ليه ميكونش فيه مبانى من كده كتير وليه المهندسين المصريين مش بيبتكرو كده فى المبانى والحاجات دى ياري لان دى واجهه لمصر كلها 
يعنى سيتى ستارز شركه مش مصريه الى قامت بتصميمه وقامت بالعمل عليه 

الى انا اقصده ان ياريت يبقى لكل حاجه شكل جمالى الناس كلها تنبهر لما تشوفه فعلا سيتى ستارز غايه فى الجمال والروعه والتصميم لان تصميمه كمان على شكل 3 اهرامات بجد شكله تحفه جدا وتقسيمه كمان زى الفل 

لكن تنزلى لبعض مثلا المصالح الحكوميه ولا حاجه تلاقى مبانى تقليديه جدا شكلها بصراحه يسد النفس 
يمكن تانى مبنى شكله مقبول كمان من بره مبنى وزاره الخارجيه شكلو حلو بردو وبيعجبنى 

فى انتظار المزيد ياميمه تسلم ايدك 

صحيح سيتى ستارز فى حى مدينه نصــر مش مصر الجديده  :y:  

شكرا ياميمه على تواجدك ومجهودك 
مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى  :f: 

معلش فيه صور ماطلعتش اهم كلهم تانى ياميمه علشان خاط الناس تشوف الصور كلها 

مرسية اوي يا زيزو علي الرد والمشاركة والفعالية ووالهي الذنب مش علي المهندسين المصريين اللي انجازتهم برة موجودة بس زي ما معروف في مصر عقدة الخواجة وعدم الثقة في ابن البلد بالاضافة ان الحكومة من المستحيل انها تصر علي حاجة  حتفيد الشعب مش هي اللي حتستفيد منها والقائمين عليه لا فراقة معاهم الراية الحضارة ولا حاجة 
وسوري علي مصر الجديدة بس اظهر اني لسة متاثرة من وقت ما كنت عايشة فية مع ان سيتي ستارز جنب بتنا دلوقتي 
ومرسية انك بتطلع الصور وبتسعدني ان مش عرفة هي لية مبتتطلعش معي  من اول مرة

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> شكرا يا ميمة..
> مع إني ساكن في القاهرة.. بس مخدتش بالي منه .  
> 
> أنا بشكرك على الموضوع .


مرسية عبدة باشا علي مرورك واناشاء الله بعد حل مشكلة التحميل عندي حضيف مواضيع اجمل واجمل عن مباني كتير حلوة في مصر

----------


## ميمة اسلام

مرسية يا مظلوم علي ردك ومرورك وبجد صورتة تحفة باليل بس اعمل اية التنزيل خنقني 
ومرسية صلادينو علي مرورك وحيكون فعلا متكامل ببقيت الصور

----------


## ميمة اسلام



----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مرسية اوي يا زيزو علي الرد والمشاركة والفعالية ووالهي الذنب مش علي المهندسين المصريين اللي انجازتهم برة موجودة بس زي ما معروف في مصر عقدة الخواجة وعدم الثقة في ابن البلد بالاضافة ان الحكومة من المستحيل انها تصر علي حاجة حتفيد الشعب مش هي اللي حتستفيد منها والقائمين عليه لا فراقة معاهم الراية الحضارة ولا حاجة 
> وسوري علي مصر الجديدة بس اظهر اني لسة متاثرة من وقت ما كنت عايشة فية مع ان سيتي ستارز جنب بتنا دلوقتي 
> ومرسية انك بتطلع الصور وبتسعدني ان مش عرفة هي لية مبتتطلعش معي من اول مره


ولا يهمك بس هاتيلنا انتى بس الصور وانا هظبهالك وانتى اتاكدى بس ان الرابط مظبوط وانتى بتعملى اضافه صوره ومافيش مسافات بتسبيها 

اتفضلى ياست الكل الصور اهى

----------


## bedo_ic

روعة انا ملحقتهاش لما سيبت مصر
لكن ان شاء الله حشوفها لما انزل
تحياتى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

مرسية يا زيزو علي تطليعت الصور وان اظهر حرفعهم وانت اللي حتفكهم لان الالينك بيكون صيحيح لكن برغم كدة بتطلع اكس الظاهر المشكلة في انا 
مرسية لمرورك وتظبيتط لموضوعي

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> روعة انا ملحقتهاش لما سيبت مصر
> لكن ان شاء الله حشوفها لما انزل
> تحياتى


معلش انشاء الله تشوفه وتعجبة بية لان يستحق الاعجاب

----------


## أم أحمد

جميل جدا المكان ده
كل الشكر لكي يا ميمة اسلام
لكي مني كل الود والتقدير

----------


## ميمة اسلام

مشكور ام احمد علي دخولك نورتي الموضوع ومرسية ليكي علي المرور

----------


## م. بسمة

موضوع في غاية الروعه يا ميمة
المول ده فعلا جميل وتحفه معماريه من الداخل وفيه الكثير من التفاصيل المعمارية الدقيقه المتقنه الرائعه..
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع..

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> موضوع في غاية الروعه يا ميمة
> المول ده فعلا جميل وتحفه معماريه من الداخل وفيه الكثير من التفاصيل المعمارية الدقيقه المتقنه الرائعه..
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع..


مشكورة مهندسة بسمة وانشاء الله ححاول اني اضيف بقيت الصور ما دام عرفت اية هي المشكلة

----------


## ميمة اسلام

ودة تكلة بعض الصور

----------


## عاشقة الورد2006

دي فعلا تحفة معمارية المفروض تكون من اول اثار مصر





شكرا على الصور

----------


## antox

شكرا ياميمة علي الصور الجميلة و سيتي ستارز تحفة معمارية وشكرا لك علي ألقاء الضوء عليها

----------


## loly_h

*جميلة الصور ميمة

تسلم ايدك



سيتى ستارز من اجمل الاماكن اللى بحبها فى القاهرة

ولازم كل لما ازور القاهرة اروح هناك

اصل بيقدموا تشيز كيك لذيذ اوى 



شكرا ميمة على الصور

واشوفك على خير إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

ميمة ..موضوع جميل جدا 
حلو تصميم سيتي ستارز شكل الاهرامات فيه جميل  :Girl (26): 
لون المياه حلو جدا ياميمة والصور بالليل تحفة ..
تسلم ايدك ياجميل عالموضوع 
في رعاية الله ,,, :Girl (25):

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> دي فعلا تحفة معمارية المفروض تكون من اول اثار مصر
> 
> 
> شكرا على الصور


فعلا تحفه بكل المقايس 
وتميز جدا معماريا 
تسلمي لمرورك يا عاشقه الورد 
نورتينا 
ودمتي في امان الله

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> شكرا ياميمة علي الصور الجميلة و سيتي ستارز تحفة معمارية وشكرا لك علي ألقاء الضوء عليها


اهلا بيك antox
نورت الموضوع  واسعدني مرورك 
تقبل تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="2 80"]


> *جميلة الصور ميمة
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> 
> 
> سيتى ستارز من اجمل الاماكن اللى بحبها فى القاهرة
> 
> ولازم كل لما ازور القاهرة اروح هناك
> ...


 

اختي الغاليه لولي 
اهلا بتشريفك لصفحات الموضوع 
اللي فعلا اسعدني جدا جدا 
وانا كمان اول ما بنزل اجازة لزم اروح ازوره لاان مكان جميل فعلا ويستحق الاستكشاف دائما 
تقبلي تحياتي لمرورك الغالي 
ودمتي بالف ود 

[/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="2 80"]


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> ميمة ..موضوع جميل جدا 
> حلو تصميم سيتي ستارز شكل الاهرامات فيه جميل 
> لون المياه حلو جدا ياميمة والصور بالليل تحفة ..
> تسلم ايدك ياجميل عالموضوع 
> في رعاية الله ,,,



القمر زوزو 
وحشاني يا جميل 
ومنورة الموضوع 
في انتظار تشريفك سيتي ستارز علي القريب في زياره لمصر يا قمر 
تقبلي تحياتي 
ودمتي في امان الله [/frame]

----------


## عصام جودة

الف شكر ليكي
ان شاء الله لما ننزل مصر نشوفه
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بتمني تكون شفته استاذ عصام وفعلا سيتي ستار مميز جدا جدا 
واافضل مكان بحب اخرج فيه في مصر كلها هو سيتي ستارز 
اشكرك 
ودمت في امان الله

----------

